# Redfoot hatchling help



## RonHays (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey everyone! We just hatched our first baby and now waiting on the other 2 eggs to hatch. 

The baby is completely out of his egg shell and is walking all over the place in the incubator. My question is where do I go from here?


Do I take him out and put him in a separate enclosure or do I leave him in the incubator for a few more days? His yolk sac is dried up.


And one more question. Do the other 2 eggs in the same clutch usually hatch right after the first one? This one pipped at 119 days.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 15, 2012)

Ron ... Congrads! ..... Now from here ...usually once the tort has left the egg, you can wash down gently any substrate material sticking to him. Next would be to set up a Neo~nator. A nice soft sterile place for the hatchling to absorb the rest of the yoke sack ( your lil one seems to have passed this stage already) . Moist paper towels work fine during this period. Important to keep warm and humid during this time, with a couple of daily soaks to prevent dehydration. Within a few days try some real food , your favo greens ect. Red leaf lettuce works well and is not as "crunchy " as the romaine nor does it have the same water content. Use small pieces and pick up any left~overs. The first few months are the most demanding and crucial points of having a healthy Jr. to Adult later in life. Sounds like your doing things right , although I would take the lil guy out of the bator' and into the new set~up asap.
Eggs laid in the same clutch vary in pip and hatching times. Some right after each other , some the same day and finally those who may be even weeks behind. 119 days is an early hatch , but very common.
Keep up the good work and enjoy your new little ones. 

JD~


----------



## RonHays (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you do much for the info JD! Should I go with a terrarium type set up for him and is the best substrate for him peat moss or something else?


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 15, 2012)

For myself , the first couple of weeks , I stick with complete sterile material ( again ...paper towels) ...One reason is some torts are awkward still with retained yoke sack and you can "prop" them up to avoid rubbing on the sack till it's absorbed. For the neo nator set~up Green moss works very well and not so fine as peat moss. You lil one will spend it's first weeks being low key and hiding...most of the time ( provide dark hiding spots) , so donâ€™t worry if you donâ€™t see him cruising around your set~up
Your tank idea is fine and holds humidity well. Just make sure there is fresh air and not completely sealed.

J~


----------



## bigred (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad they hatched, I remember when she laid those eggs


----------



## RonHays (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah one had hatched but the other 2 haven't pipped yet. Hopefully they will soon. 

On Sept 10, the same female laid another 3 eggs and I have them in the incubator as well. Now just waiting on her to lay another clutch. She's overdue. Lol

Oh I'm going to post pics soon.


----------



## bigred (Nov 15, 2012)

RonHays said:


> Thanks. Yeah one had hatched but the other 2 haven't pipped yet. Hopefully they will soon.
> 
> On Sept 10, the same female laid another 3 eggs and I have them in the incubator as well. Now just waiting on her to lay another clutch. She's overdue. Lol
> 
> Oh I'm going to post pics soon.



Ya I was gonna give you a hard time about not posting a pic But I guess I will be nice


----------



## RonHays (Nov 15, 2012)

http://s1076.photobucket.com/albums/w454/gearjammer40/?action=view&current=photo-15.jpg

It's the first 4 pics. Lol


----------



## bigred (Nov 15, 2012)

RonHays said:


> http://s1076.photobucket.com/albums/w454/gearjammer40/?action=view&current=photo-15.jpg
> 
> It's the first 4 pics. Lol




Beautiful little guy, pretty cool to be hatching out your own little redfoots. Im sure you will have plenty more eggs in the future. Once they start laying they will go through almost the same cycle every year. Just remember when she laid her first clutch and she will probably lay around that same time next year. You will have to wait and see how many clutches you get this year. I have 2 females and they lay 5 or 6 clutches a year each


----------



## RonHays (Nov 16, 2012)

bigred said:


> Beautiful little guy, pretty cool to be hatching out your own little redfoots. Im sure you will have plenty more eggs in the future. Once they start laying they will go through almost the same cycle every year. Just remember when she laid her first clutch and she will probably lay around that same time next year. You will have to wait and see how many clutches you get this year. I have 2 females and they lay 5 or 6 clutches a year each



Thanks Red.


----------



## RonHays (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's the baby in his new home. 

http://s1076.photobucket.com/albums/w454/gearjammer40/?action=view&current=photo-16.jpg


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 18, 2012)

Allrighty ..... looks as though your lil' one lives in the 
"Enchanted Forest" ..........Very nice!


----------



## RonHays (Nov 18, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Allrighty ..... looks as though your lil' one lives in the
> "Enchanted Forest" ..........Very nice!



Oh yeah. Lol we're just waiting on his buddies to join him. Lol. But thanks JD, we love it too.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 18, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Allrighty ..... looks as though your lil' one lives in the
> "Enchanted Forest" ..........Very nice!



Haha! It's the stump that does it!  I love it


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2012)

I LOVE that tree stump. Where on earth did you find it?


----------



## blafiriravt (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats on your little one ! Holy COW look at that stump! That is really neat :0


----------



## RonHays (Nov 18, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I LOVE that tree stump. Where on earth did you find it?



Believe it or not... Petsmart


----------



## shayee (Nov 18, 2012)

RonHays said:


> Believe it or not... Petsmart


----------



## bigred (Nov 18, 2012)

RonHays said:


> Here's the baby in his new home.
> 
> http://s1076.photobucket.com/albums/w454/gearjammer40/?action=view&current=photo-16.jpg



Looks great, nice setup


----------



## RonHays (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah if I can just find a way to keep the humidity level up. I might go to Walgreens and get one if those cheap humidifiers that I can run PVC off of, and run it inside the enclosure.


----------

